# What do pigeons like to eat for a treat?



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey! What do you all give to your pigeons for food? For a while, i have just gave puffy pigeon food...but i want him to try other foods! I'm going to atatch a pic. of him-he is the one on the left. The one on the right is a full grown male robin that we rescued a while ago, and sent to place so they could try and help it.(Its like a bird hospitol)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tyson, 

Most pigeons thoroughly enjoy sunflower, safflower and peanuts as treats...of course all unsalted and uncooked 

Thank you for the picture of Puffy and the robin. Seems like they get along ok but you may want to think about keeping them separate just as a precaution to prevent any communicable diseases between them.

I'm curious though, what are those fluffy looking things that Puffy seems to be standing on?


----------



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

*robin*

acually, the robin died in the animal hospitol!  and puffy is standing on potatoes i think lol  he is a really cool pet!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Ah, ok....I couldn't tell what that was underneath him, lol. Sorry to hear the little robin didn't make it


----------



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

*puffy*

yea, its ok though...even if he made it, it would be ileagal to keep him. But yea. Puffy's an inside bird, although he goes outside a lot! He dont care WHERE i go...he always HAS to follow me everywhere! Its cute, because i will ride my 4 wheeler, and he will be right behind me chasing after me! And no madder what, he always goes right back inside when i go. He LUVS it when i pet him, when i do he starts cooing;the more i ppet him, the louder he coos! also, when i pet him-he sort of leans down...and starts fluttering his tips of his wings up and down!  Also...he likes to put his beak between my fingers like he is looking for something...do you know why he does that? I am also still trying to get a female for him...cause i am always at school! And i feel really bad for him to be in his cage with no one but himself! And the cage i built him is huge! I turned my closet into a three story cage...and im going to try and make it a 4 story cage! He likes it, the bottom is dark, the second floor is where his perch/food is...and the 3rd story is where his water is! Its notin fancy, cause it dont look good at all...but it works!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonlover2004 said:


> He LUVS it when i pet him, when i do he starts cooing;the more i ppet him, the louder he coos! also, when i pet him-he sort of leans down...and starts fluttering his tips of his wings up and down!  Also...he likes to put his beak between my fingers like he is looking for something...do you know why he does that?


How old is Puffy? Puffy may be a female and displaying billing and cooing and mating behavior. 

Please keep her contained on you four wheeler, and watch out for hawks if she is out in the open.

Here is a site that shows a great pigeon seed. Scroll to the bottom and click on ingredients: http://www.purgrain.com/


----------



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

*puffy*

yea...puffy is about 2 and a half years old. If puffy is a female, when do they start laying eggs? Puffy just flys behind my four wheeler/follows me around-we have had some trouble in the past with hawks! My mom was working in the garden and puffy was only 10 feet from her and a hawk swooped down and picked him up. I guess it was my moms screaming that made the hawk drop him-and puffy flew down un hurt! After that, puffy learned to fly into the barn when/if he got chased by hawks! one of the times, the hawk ran into the truck that was in the barn, because he didint know that it was there, but puffy did! but luckily puffy has never ever gotten hurt due to other birds! thanks for the site!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tyson,

Hens mature at 6 months of age. We usually don't breed them until after they are a year old. 

Please be careful with Puffy outside, the hawks may come around alot more now that they know Puffy is around....and don't ever leave her by herself out there.


----------



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

*yea*

yea-i never leave puffy outisde alone! So far though...i have been able to take care of him pretty well!(2.5 years) It was funny last night....i was doing my home work and he tryed to fly from my bed to my desk where i was working...and he messed up and fell into my trash can lol luckily it was an empty trash can  He poops in my room...but for some reason, he doesnt poop in my bed(and that is a good thing). After 30 min. I already had 4 poopys to pick up lol but yea...he is cool!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Tyson,
Sounds like you are a good parent to your pet bird. Bet she is a female, Do you offer her some grit? I say that because female Pigeons can fall in love with you and look at you as though you are her mate and start laying unfertile eggs, you have to keep an eye for any egg binding that can occur, a grit with calcium will help her if that should ever happen. Hawks can be very nasty she got lucky the last time getting away but may not be so lucky the next time, if that were to happen you would probably never see her again. Listen to Treesa she knows what she is talking about, she has helped me out in the past. Good Luck with your Puffy


----------



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

*egg binding?*

what does that mean? "egg binding"!?!? Are you sure that puffy is female? its been...going on three years, and no egg so far!?!? would she by any chance lay her eggs on the 1st story of her cage where it is dark?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Tyson, you sure do have a pretty pigeon. I'll bet Puffy really loves you.
When Puffy puts his beak between your fingers, to me, it is a form of affection, or wanting you to feed them. A lot of baby pigeons do that, particularly when you hand feed them. Sometimes they will swallow and make a noise just like they do when their parents feed them.

If Puffy has not laid an egg by now the odds are you have a little boy. You wondered whether he could have laid an egg in the lst floor area where it is dark and by that it makes me think you don't check the lst floor often. You do need to make sure that all floors of his apartment are kept clear of poop so he won't pick up any disease and it will keep you from getting a disease too. You need to keep the apartment clean all the time. 

Egg binding simply means that an egg gets stuck inside the pigeon and won't come out easily. 

Like the others said do be careful when you have him outside. Hawks can hurt or kill them.

I'm sorry your robin died.

Maggie


----------



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

*cage*

yea, puffy prob. is a male! I cleaned the second story last night. But i made a mistake when i built the cage! It is just about imposible to clean the bottom, tonight...i am going to have to take the boards off and put plastic down (on the bottom) and put the news papers on top so that i can just slide it out and roll up the plastic! I have been meaning to do it for a little while, but i think if i make the bottom part easy to clean i will than be able to do it a lot more often! Cause your right; their cage should be cleaned real often to prevent diseases!


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*Hemp*

Pigeons are easily addicted to hemp seed.


----------



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

*ok*

ok, thanks


----------

